# Green Eggs & Ham!



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Where would be without Green Eggs and Ham?
Would we be unemployed cooks named Sam?
Would there be no chicken in our pot?
Might the stove not ever get hot?
Should there, could there be a way to cook?
If it were not for Dr. Seuss and that wonderful book?

Happy 99th Birthday to the legendary Dr. Seuss.

** Celebrate the spirit of Ted Geisel a/k/a Dr. Seuss by reading to a child today... and everyday **


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

May he rest in peace!

What's your favorite Dr. Seuss book?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Of course Oh, the Places You'll Go!! I really like the posthumos release, My Many Colored Days. Every story is a life lesson!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Jim, I got Oh, The Places You'll Go! as a gift from my professor when I finished my master's program. I love to read it to my students on the last day of school.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Funny you say that... I always thought it would be neat to be invited to give an address to a graduating class. I would be sure to read Oh, the Place's You'll Go !!


----------

